# How do you calculate fuel econemy in metric



## u.n.cracker (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi guy I'm a newbe from Canada

I have two questions

How do you calculate fuel economy in metric? For example I live in Canada and we list ours L/100km.

I have also recently purchased a use 2001 Sentra GXE and I have been getting roughfully 420km to every 36L of regular. Is this typical for this car?


----------



## u.n.cracker (Oct 1, 2004)

*My first reply to my self*

i think this is the equation

L(used) divided by (Mileage) kms mutiplied by 100

ie. 35.68L divided by 422.5KM = .0844 x 100 = 8.4/100kms

please confirm
Tanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

422.5km/65.68l= 11.84 km/l


----------



## u.n.cracker (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank You Punkrocka436

The example you have given me is logical but on www.nissan.ca the fuel rating is 

city/wy 
8.3/6.2 L/100km

I posted mainly because I feel perhaps my car is not achieving good fuel economy. I've been keeping records, recently I logged 515.122 Kms and used about 34LA with a compination of Highway and city(suburb) driving.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

4l - 1gal
1km - .62mi

Seth


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

There are 3 different ways to measure Fuel Consumption:

MPG
km/l
lts/100kms

if your car is doing 420kms/36lts is making 8.57Lts/100kms

That equalls 27.44MPG = 11.66km/lt

Sorry, I can't tell you how to do the 8.57Lts/100kms figure, because I used a palm program, I used another palm program to do the conversion.

Let me see If I found something to do the calculation, I've heard it's simple but I'm not 100% shure how to do it by pencil & paper.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

(km/l * 3.765) / 1.6 = mpg for US Gallons, 
(km/l * 4.5) / 1.6 = mpg for UK gallons

I think the correct number is UK gallons.. we measure in km/l here also, and 11.6 km/l is pretty good for a 1.6 liter car. with good driving, it can be as high as 13 km/l, while in traffic, 8 km/l is not uncommon.

That's pretty good for that car. Mixed highway / urban, or just urban?


----------



## u.n.cracker (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks gUys

i think I'm going try the Canadian gov. site to find ou the truth.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've the palm programs for the conversions if anybody want them, PM me, they're Freeware


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Pretty simple mang.

What ya gotta do is fill up your gas tank to 1 click, reset your trip odometer, drive around for a week or so, and then fill it again to 1 click. record the number of litres added and the number of kilometers. Let's say you drove 459 km and you used 36L of gas. This will ensure you get the most accurate reading for the gas you consumed, as opposed to a guess.

Simply set up a cross-multiplication like you used in grade school.


36L,,,,,,,,,x Ignore the commas, just imagine the x is where it is.
______= _____
459km 100km

where x is the number of litres you're looking for. Then cross multiply:

36(100) = 459x
3600/459 yields about 7.8

your result would be 7.8L/100km


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

wow, i never thought english standard/us customary would be EASIER than metric lol!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Tavel said:


> wow, i never thought english standard/us customary would be EASIER than metric lol!


It's no more difficult than calculating the number of gallons it takes to drive 100 miles.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Km per liter is the same way as MPG

The problem is lts/100kms

lts/100kms say how many liters you require to run 100 kms, Km/lts say how many kms can you run by each liter of gas...

I rather preffer to know how many kms can I use my car with a tank than do numbers to know if I can reach next gas station.


----------



## u.n.cracker (Oct 1, 2004)

*This is Tough. Canadian Sentra owner needed!!!*

I tried the Canadian Gov. site No Help.

As for how I came to the above figures they are from a log book I have been keeping in the Sentra. After each fill I record how many litres and KMS I was using between fill ups. this should tell me what my fuel economy is. I also keep a record of type of drive highway,city or combination aswell weather. I even keep track of cost.

My be the only way to find out if this Sentra is getting comparative fuel economy is to compare it to another equal car. 

If there are any Canadian 2001 Sentra GXE 1.8L with Auto out there post your results please. I want to know what your getting.

Thank guys.


----------

